# Dremel 3D Printer



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Home Depot tonight and saw the new Dremel 3D printer. Says it can do 100 microns on high resolution. $1,000 not cheap, but not bad either. What do you all think?

https://3dprintersupport.dremel.com/hc/en-us

-Jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

They will continue to improve in quality/resolution and come down in price. (That's what I think.) By the time I get proficient with Sketch-up, they will make perfect models for $0 !

BTW - the printer 'hub' concept referenced in another thread seems a good one. If you have a printer, rent out time/materials to the locals for their printing needs.
http://www.3dhubs.com/

I have a pal with a printer, so I'm all set - until I start annoying him!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The resolution looks good, and some of the models in their gallery look good, too. For a complete RTR printer, the price isn't actually bad.

However, it takes a proprietary file format to run the printer... Dremel implies that the software can convert .STL files (sort of the standard in 3D printing) but actual files sent to the printer must be in the g3drem format. There's a certain amount of risk there, either that the conversion won't always be clean or that Dremel will eventually stop offering these and you'll be out of luck for support. 

If it were me, I'd wait a while and see how this seems to do in the (crowded) market before jumping in.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, Thanks for the tip on the 3D hubs. Great idea! I'm going to give it a go, have one within 5 miles of where I live. I'm going to start with something simple, an angle block for a Howe Truss Bridge. I created one in sketchup a while back just to try and learn the tool. Nothing fancy but even created it with the holes needed for the rods to go through. I'll see what they charge for something small.

Dan, thanks for checking into the details. I didn't catch the propriety format. I don't understand why someone would want to go down that route. I've seen many products die because they didn't go with a standard.


----------



## chadwick (Jan 2, 2013)

Another thing to consider is that the Dremel 3D printer only uses PLA filament.

-Keith.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*Micro-Mark 3D?*

The last Micro-Mark catalog seems to always be on the top of my stack of old reading material. Possibly the 3D unit on the cover. Only $750. Can it be any good?

What would keep me from ever getting it - the description says "average assembly time: 30 hours". 

JackM

30 hours? Taking time out for meals, of course.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wait until Harbour Freight releases one for $79.95!

Robert


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

rdamurphy said:


> Just wait until Harbour Freight releases one for $79.95!
> 
> Robert


Yeah. It'll last three days and spares/replacement parts will be more expensive than a new unit.  My dad likes to say that there's no Chinese word for quality


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this a review? I keep coming back to this thread to read about the subject.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

This might fix my Bachmann smoke unit problem. My plastic holders for the Bachmann smoke units get brittle and break. Just thought I could make a drawing in SketchUp and get new ones printed.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

In addition to not being able to take STL files, a couple things concerned me. It only takes Dremel-brand PLA filament, which is going to be relatively pricey I'd think. Also, I've heard many people say that to keep large part warping down, you need a heated platform; and I didn't see a provision for that, even as an add-on.


----------



## averyswellidea (Jan 12, 2015)

The Dremel 3D Printer does indeed use STL files. They are the only files it will import. The g3drem file is the g-code that is sent to the printer to make it work. It includes all of the necessary parameters for building. The nice thing is that you can setup your entire build on a computer that is not directly connected to the printer. There is an option to save/load from the included SD card.

I just purchased this machine last week. I had some trouble at first because there's nothing in the software that warns you that your file name must be shorter than 35 characters. I had long, descriptive file names and the machine would just reboot whenever I tried to load one.

The machine works very nice. It uses standard PLA filament which is branded for Dremel, but it seems to be the same as any other 1.75mm filament. Their FAQ recommends theirs as it is "manufactured to provide the highest quality during operation".

The current software build does not create supports automatically. For models with overhangs, you can load your STL file into Autodesk Meshmixer, a free tool with many more advanced features. Meshmixer then opens your edited model in the Dremel software for creating the build file.

They actually have support, which is very cool. I spoke by phone with Adrian before my machine even arrived and he helped me get the software details figured out. I've been emailing Ellaina back and forth several times to work out an issue I'm having with my USB cable not working. They have a team of 5 for support right now (according to Adrian). I have found them to be very helpful.

As a starter machine, I recommend it. -Amos


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for that report, Amos. Accepting STL's and non-proprietary filament makes me do a double-take. 

A couple big positives I see is that it is a real case (vs. plywood), and appears professionally designed & warrantied by a big-name tool maker. 

Please put up some pics and comments, if/when you get the chance. 
Cliff


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Just putting this one back on top. 

Thinking about a 3D printer. I did read Amos' review on the Dremel printer, but others also expressed thinking of getting a 3D printer. Just curious if anyone else has picked up a Dremel printer? Thoughts? Other brand names of 3D printers to consider?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting topic.

I assume most people here would consider making 3d printed objects for their railroad.

So how suitable is PLA for outdoor use?
Are other materials better suited?


----------

